
How to start down the path of the programmer? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/adnanrahic/how-to-start-down-the-path-of-the-programmer
======
gigatexal
Learn algorithms and design patterns. This is what i have learned. Anyone can
pick up the nuances of how to create an array or how classes work and the like
basically anyone can pick up on the nuances of a language, but if you can't
figure out how to solve a problem (breaking a daunting one into smaller
problems is usually helpful) then you'll have a hard time 'becoming' a
programmer.

